# Loop Insights MTRX.V



## HM_75 (Mar 9, 2021)

Loop Insights Gaining Traction. Get in ASAP!


Big White Ski Resort: $7.2 – $9.6 Million over 4 years
Your CBD Store 550 locations : $2,400,000 or $28,800,000 monthly.
PharmAssist Solutions UK 12,000 Pharmacies $10,000,000 to $50,000,000 contract
 #1 on TSX-V Best Technology company!

Completes Acquisition of Locally With Tier-1 Clients!
Loop Insights Signs LOI To Acquire Passcreator Tier-1 Global Clients
Loop Insights Acquires Uklipz Digital Media Inc.

This is some of the things Loop Insights have going on Plus way more things coming.


----------

